
On Reading Issues of Wired from 1993 to 1995 - petethomas
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/on-reading-issues-of-wired-from-1993-to-1995
======
paulrpotts
A few years ago in a frenzy of freeing up shelf space, I took all my old back
issues of Wired (going back to the first issue), and also Mondo 2000, to
Goodwill. This makes me kinda wish I had kept them, at least the first year.
Some great writing in those old issues, including pieces by Bruce Sterling and
William Gibson.

